# Was this any of you guys???



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have never gotten a bath like this guy did a few days ago and it made me wonder if this soaked plumber is one of you guys in california?? I am pretty sure he is soaked to the bone

Looks like he broke off the whole hot water stop under the vanity ..... I think he has his cell phone in his pocket too .... :laughing::laughing:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4b1_1483233942


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

LOL..the first thing I do if I have to work on any water in the house..find out where the water main is and make sure it works...this guy had the water going for a looong time..his insurance company will love him..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't see any picture. What happened? Can you re-post the picture?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I don't see any picture. What happened? Can you re-post the picture?


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4b1_1483233942


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4b1_1483233942






















Nothing. Only the youtube link to your 10th dimension video.

I just see a blank white page on both of your posts. I'm not sure if it is my home PC or there is a glitch with the PZ software.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Nothing. Only the youtube link to your 10th dimension video.
> 
> I just see a blank white page on both of your posts. I'm not sure if it is my home PC or there is a glitch with the PZ software.



I think its a glitch in your stuff cause a couple of other guys have seen it... I will try to pm you with it and see what happens.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> I think its a glitch in your stuff cause a couple of other guys have seen it... I will try to pm you with it and see what happens.













I got your PM, and I replied. Did you get the reply? Some glitchy stuff going on 'round here.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm not seeing anything either.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I've seen it... damn..... it's bad..I think jnosh is trying to delete the video. .

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

OOpps


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

The video I saw said he was to cheap to pay the fee to have the water turned off but that does not make any sense. About forty years ago I had something similar happen. I was setting finish on an apartment in a complex with 500 units. It had been a fire job but only the kitchen had burned. I was installing a new lav faucet when the hot water compression stop came off in my hand.

Each building had its own boiler on the roof and the ladder was locked. I had an idea where the meter was on the street so I stopped by the truck and grabbed a 36" wrench and headed to the front of the complex. When I got there it was an 8" main in a 6' deep vault. Somehow I was able to remove the concrete vault lid and jump down into the vault and used my 36" wrench like a valve wrench. Then I ran back to the truck and took a new stop upstairs, put it on and then sprinted back to restore the main. I was expecting all sorts of problems with the pumps and boilers on each roof but I escaped with only water damage in the unit I was in and the one below it. After everything was checked, I put my tools on the truck and went home for the night.

Mark


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have never had that kind of experience yet and dont plan on diving into something without knowing where the shut off is.... 

The worst thing that ever happenned to me was when a cheap assed pvc drain on a older water heater snapped of fin my hand and blew water across the room..... the stop shut off and it was only a matter of drying out the area

I come across pvc shark bite shut off valves for lavs, kitchens and toilets that have a built in supply line that just push on the copper pipe that have "moved on me" and they scare me to death......


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> Nothing. Only the youtube link to your 10th dimension video.
> 
> I just see a blank white page on both of your posts. I'm not sure if it is my home PC or there is a glitch with the PZ software.


I cant see anything either,nothing


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

While I still haven't seen the video I get the jist.

My worst experience was installing a second meter for irrigation. 1920's house with not so good galvi coming through the floor. Old gate valve worked, so I was very gentle. On the final 1/8th turn, even though I had it backed up, it snapped below the valve. Ran upstairs told the HO to call the city to shut off the curb cock. Five minutes later the city showed up. Ten minutes of bucketing water as best we could I left my helper there to find out what was up... the curb cock was frozen. (Turns out it hadn't been turned off in over 40 years.) 

Another ten minutes go by and I check with the city again to see them starting to hand dig while waiting on their backhoe. So I grabbed a 20' section of 1" pex and the duct tape. I managed to redirect 90% of the water to the floor drain, and finished running what I could. City even tried to shut off the block, but those cocks were frozen too. Gave the HO our card (we were a sub for the irritation company, so we had no official contact with the HO) and told him as soon as the city shuts it off to call and we'd be right back to hook up his house. 

Didn't get the call till about 10 the next morning. HO said they decided to spend the night elsewhere when the city hit the 2" gas main that was touching the riser for the curb cock and couldn't shut off the gas main cock. The city guys worked all night till 6am to get their stuff fixed.

Luckily it wasn't a finished basement and none of the HO's property that was stored there was damaged.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I too don't see anything. I only see the links in your signature, the youtube one takes me to that 10th dimension stuff.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I have watched the video twice now through the link. It is and almost unreal scenario. Find the valve. Now!


----------



## Buddy (Oct 25, 2009)

when I was a third year apprentice my job that afternoon was to install a kitchen faucet.The existing shut off valves did work although very old. Cannot remember exactly why (Inexperienced) but I was heating up the "open" end of the valve so that I could remove the existing piece of copper tubing and it was not coming apart so I kept the torch on it until it got so hot the entire valve blew off with full street pressure behind it. As I am freaking out running past the homeowner who is watching TV (a police officer btw) into the basement to find the water meter and then back upstairs to mop up all the water with all his kitchen towels the guy never got out of his chair and asked m e what was wrong. Very strange but he did not know what was happening. I finished up,got paid and was sure he would see evidence that I flooded his kitchen sooner or later and I never heard a word about it


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Young guy here, its not a glitch in the matrix. Link is broken.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

WashingtonPlung said:


> Young guy here, its not a glitch in the matrix. Link is broken.


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4b1_1483233942

I cant keep posting this but here is the link again hope it comes through
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4b1_1483233942


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4b1_1483233942
> 
> I cant keep posting this but here is the link again hope it comes through
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4b1_1483233942


I'm starting to think you're pulling our legs. This is all I see:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Weird... Here is the link...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Conspiracy I tell ya! LOL!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> Weird... Here is the link...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It aint here either.... I have drug a link over from Terry Loves site where I originally found it.... 
lets see if it comes up that way............

http://www.terrylove.com/forums/ind...ing-like-this-happen-video.68400/#post-507805


...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That worked!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Dang, stop probably popped off.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4b1_1483233942


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Not a good day for that plumber. But at some point you gotta go turn the water off somewhere.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I take stuff for granted because I do it every day but this
video does sober me up a little bit... I had a galvanized nipple to a toilet break off in my hand yesterday but I had the house shut off ... the homeowner knew better than to touch it.... 

I just changed a gas stop to a stove this morning
without turning off the gas to the house, 
the landlord was scared but I told him to be more afraid of water.
I was not going to shut down the home in a snow storm and then try to re-light a whirlpool water heater...and the furnace......

you got to know your limitations......:laughing:.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Damn that had to suck for that guy, and hot water too. I would have had to tell the guy filming to STFU about the damage.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Now I really want to see that video. Is it on YouTube? I'd like to see it.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I had a call at a burger king one Sunday afternoon that someone had dropped a box of cups on a pressure gauge and the restaurant was flooding. When I walked in the manager was soaked to the *** with his pinky jammed in port on the PRV, which was before the meter and main stop. Of course since it was Sunday the water dept. wasn't answering the emergency phone. I could have repaired it live but I didn't feel like testing my insurance limitations.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I take stuff for granted because I do it every day but this
> video does sober me up a little bit... I had a galvanized nipple to a toilet break off in my hand yesterday but I had the house shut off ... the homeowner knew better than to touch it....
> 
> I just changed a gas stop to a stove this morning
> ...


You dang right mark,I do it that way every time if I can,hate tryin it light back bunch of junk:yes:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> Now I really want to see that video. Is it on YouTube? I'd like to see it.


I finally got to see it,no way would I laugh at him,it could happen to any of us at any time


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My 13 yo son watched the video with the mute on and asked did he use a backup and why isn't he headed for the main shutoff valve?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I take stuff for granted because I do it every day but this
> video does sober me up a little bit... I had a galvanized nipple to a toilet break off in my hand yesterday but I had the house shut off ... the homeowner knew better than to touch it....
> 
> I just changed a gas stop to a stove this morning
> ...


I don't shut the gas down to the house either when I change a gas stop. Before I remove the stop for the furnace or stove I will draw enough hot water out of the water heater to fire up the main burner. Sometimes by pulling the stop on a different appliance the quick spurt of gas will snuff the w/h pilot.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

but with natural gas you only have to hold back 1/4 pound of gas pressure, thats easy todo and you can hold it till someone could shut the gas meter, now ill put a disclaimer on what size pipe you want to risk working on the fly, I would say 1 inch or if its an open spot with room to work and ventilation, maybe up to 2 inch, but nothing bigger than that live..., your not gona hold back 60 pounds of water pressure without getting a hole lot wet..


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> I take stuff for granted because I do it every day but this
> video does sober me up a little bit... I had a galvanized nipple to a toilet break off in my hand yesterday but I had the house shut off ... the homeowner knew better than to touch it....
> 
> I just changed a gas stop to a stove this morning
> ...


Was this you Mark?:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

89plumbum said:


> Was this you Mark?:laughing:
> 
> https://youtu.be/7iCCPrLpgDQ




He looks like he knows basically what he was doing. I guess he is tapping a high pressure gas line for a connection....
Now, that kind of pressure could have easily thrown some dirt and gravel in his eyes ..
He should have been wearing some protective eye wear. I noticed that he was spitting dirt and gravel out of his mouth once he got it started.. 

One time I opened up a high pressure gas stop, which I thought was dead, and I was picking all the dirt and gravel that laid in the stop out of my face for a few days... I had glasses on but it stung real good..


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, he's done it before. Here's another video of the same guys. I believe it was posted here before but I couldn't find it?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I've heard of guys who have repaired gas lines live. One example was the gas company missed turning off a burnt out house that was being bulldozed. They told the excavator that it was good to go. he hit the riser with the bucket and sheared the treads off right at the base of the valve. The gas company guy was pretty relaxed re threading the riser of a 5 pound system. I've had the ohShip moment of breaking a curb stop only half closed. That was a lot of water in a short amount of time. Good thing it was a private water service.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Five minutes too late to see a city guy change a water curb cock under pressure 6' deep. Pissed me off. It's not my side of the trade, but still interests me.

1/2" gas cocks I change on the fly all the time. Once, after many hundreds of times, my former Master got a call from the customer that they had no heat after we swapped her heater and changed the gas valve on the fly. Called our hvac guy, my Master eat the bill as it was us, even he hadn't had that happen to him.

Now, even if it's summer, I check to see if they have a pilot furnace or stove.... I can relight a pilot, I can't afford a call back for something stupid like that. Even in the summer and an igniter, I ask the HO to turn the act off and turn the heat up to max for 5 minutes. Never a complaint because they know why.


----------

